# Best Broadband Plan Selector : BSNL



## Rockstar11 (Feb 2, 2011)

SELECT and CHANGE the Best Postpaid Broadband Plan for yourself from a host of Wired and Wireless Plans amongst DSL, EVDO, 3G and Wimax using various options given.

BB Plan Selector


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 2, 2011)

hmmm posted it yesterday...though not in a new thread..

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1328489-post6.html

I hope it will be useful for people who want to compare all the plans by BSNL...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 2, 2011)

^ yes this is nice... so now we can change Broadband Plan online.. ghar baithe!!


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 2, 2011)

no dude...I do not think...or is it?

I think it is just to show different plans to the customers.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 2, 2011)

CHANGE PLAN



BSNL AT YOUR DOORSTEP---Udaan input page


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 2, 2011)

^^^^
if you use that "plan change" page
you'll realize it is broken
use it and see


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 2, 2011)

^^^ hmmm


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 3, 2011)

did you use it?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 26, 2011)

plan change
i have changed my plan home 750UL to home 499UL online...

and i got sms from bsnl.



"LEAD/Request Successfully
Created as per your requirement. Your Lead ID: GJJUN 24............ for all future correspondence qoute this Lead id."


dekhte hai kya hota hai......


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 6, 2011)

not working ..


----------



## priyaviv45 (Mar 9, 2011)

Can anyone tell wats the scene of BSNL landline bill system???


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> CHANGE PLAN
> 
> 
> 
> BSNL AT YOUR DOORSTEP---Udaan input page



Looks like a teenager designed the website 


> HRMS No     What is this  ????


----------

